# Nice and clean



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Washed, clayed, polished and waxed. Inside cleaned and leather conditioned. Hard work but worth it 


Must be really shiney because one of my chickens was having a fight with his own reflection 
View attachment 1

Jenny
X


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

Looking good , not sure that cockeral things so lol


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice work!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking good Jenny , would look even better on some -20mm MSS suspension :wink:


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

neilc said:


> Looking good Jenny , would look even better on some -20mm MSS suspension :wink:


I know it would Neil  
I just worry about the ride height. I live on a farm and the drives are a bit uneven to say the least. Lots of big road humps in Nuneaton where I work as well. 
I will have a look at yours at AITP 
Jenny
x


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice indeed Jenny 
My Ice Silver TTS will look similar once I get my finger out ;-)


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Looks good.

Auto-Glym'd mine today too. No swirling in my black paint (yet).
You can't be far away from me - my armrest project involves three firms in Nuneaton!


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Looks great! - mine might look almost as clean and shiny as that for the first and probably only time when I pick it up on Thursday!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Looks Great


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice work looks good


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Look fab Jen - really good job 

Beautiful car

xxx


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I did mine a few days ago. It's not stayed dry for longer than 12 hours since.


----------



## Stotti (May 25, 2014)

Gorgeous, count your chickens 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Jen

Looking great mate

Phil


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone  
Getting my kerbed wheel fixed on Wednesday so will be nice and tidy for AITP
Jenny
x


----------



## Mrjonty (Jul 7, 2014)

V nice!


----------

